# Error 765 : Internet Connection Sharing



## Taitertotguy (Aug 7, 2012)

I use my phone as a modem with PdaNet for my computer to have an internet connection. I play Xbox Live with it all the time, but recently when I try to share the connection, it says *Error 765 : Cannot Enable Shared Access*". WHAT DO I DO??? ​


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you are using a wired connection from the pc to the xbox?
were you using ICS?

post the results of a ipconfig /all when teathered for review


----------



## Taitertotguy (Aug 7, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> you are using a wired connection from the pc to the xbox?
> were you using ICS?
> 
> post the results of a ipconfig /all when teathered for review


yes, and now it gives me this error, but I have made no changes to my computer or PdaNet application, and have done a factory reset on my computer.

-----And I don't understand what you mean by an ipconfig / when teathered ?


----------

